# A few of my mice .. show and pet.



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Thought I would get the camera out today and grab a few pics..
god I cant wait until it warms up a bit more so I can get some outside shots.

I hope you like...






















































Oi! who peed on my head!?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Really great looking mice,the tans look good quality from the top  and all in excellent condition.


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Stunning mice!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They are lovely mice!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful mice!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Absolutley Stunning :love1


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

wow!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They're looking great Laoshu!

Sarah xxx


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

Gorgeous mice!

Pee on the head :lol:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you for all the lovely comments, I am rather pleased with them.


----------

